# New Member



## chap73 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi
I'm new to the community, and to theatre work. I've been working as a Quantity Surveyor and am obsessed with a theatre renovation I am working on for a school, I'm so interested in this side of construction that I want to be able to help the school with their future operation during performances.

So I've spent hours reading the posts here and decided to become a member!

Paul


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome Paul! Thanks for taking the time to register and introduce yourself. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

